# Dryer Box Install



## gerrym (Dec 21, 2007)

I am trying to install a model 425 "Dryer Box". You can see specs at: http://www.dryerbox.com/specifications.htm.


I am having trouble finding the natural gas hardware for the install. In particular, the CCST termination fitting and corresponding jamb nut. See photo.

Any idea where I might find this? Thx!


----------



## travelover (Dec 21, 2007)

Corrugated Stainless Steel Tubing = (CSST)

If this is not available at the big box home improvement store, a plumbing shop will have it.


----------

